# falsche subdomains werden auf eine domain umgeleitet..



## SandMan (2. Aug. 2009)

morgen, 

ich habe ein richtig dickes problem:

Wenn jemand eine subodmain (test.beispiel1.de) aufruft, die subdomain aber nicht eingerichtet wird, landet er bei (beispiel2.de), oder auch (hallo.beispiel3.de) landet ebenfalls bei (beispiel2.de)

So sieht jeder der bei irgendeiner domain die auf meinem server liegt eine falsche subdomain im browser aufruft das die page (beispiel2.de) auf meinem server auch liegt, obwohl beispiel2.de mit dem ganzen nichts zu tun hat ?!?

Es scheint wohl ein dns problem zu sein?


Lösung:
Bei allen Domains als Standardsubdomain " *. " auswählen


----------



## SandMan (2. Aug. 2009)

also ich konnte den Fehler schon einmal soweit lokalisieren das er nur auftritt bei allen Domains die über die gleiche ip laufen


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2009)

> Wenn jemand eine subodmain (test.beispiel1.de) aufruft, die subdomain aber nicht eingerichtet wird, landet er bei (beispiel2.de), oder auch (hallo.beispiel3.de) landet ebenfalls bei (beispiel2.de)


Das ist kein Fehler sondern das ist das normale Verhalten des apache Webservers. Wenn ein vhost nicht existiert wird eine Anfrage an eine nicht existierende Domain and den ersten vhost der IP weitergeleitet. Du kannst z.B. einen default vhost mit einer leeren Seite drin anlegen, wenn Du das anders haben möchtest, oder aber Du verweist ganz einfach keine Domains auf Deinen Server im DNS, die Du nicht auch einrichtest.


----------



## beliar (3. Aug. 2009)

hi sandman,

als workaround (der bei mir scheinbar funktioniert) würde ich die catchall-funktion anschalten.

-->
standardsubdomain bei den domains: *.

damit sollten subdomains die nicht existieren auf die jeweilige domain geleitet werden

hallo.beispiel3.de --> beispiel3.de
nix.domain17.de --> domain17.de

eine andere möglichkeit ist natürlich die cath-all-funktion im dns abzuschalten. in diesem fall sollte der browser die typische seite "server nicht gefunden" anzeigen wenn eine nicht existierende subdomain eingegeben wurde.


----------



## SandMan (3. Aug. 2009)

beim anlegen einer subdomain kommt folgende fehlermeldung bei mir immer wenn ich "*" oder "*." eingebe: 

Domainname ist ungültig.

@ Till: wäre es nicht logischer wenn von Haus aus  ISPConfig 3 eine Fehlermeldung anzeigen würde? Bei ISPConfig 2 war es ja auch nicht so das beim aufruf einer nicht eingerichteten subdomain eine ganz andere domain und somit auch von einem ganz anderem kunden angezeigt wurde ?


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2009)

> beim anlegen einer subdomain kommt folgende fehlermeldung bei mir immer wenn ich "*" oder "*." eingebe:


Das kann man ja auch nicht eingeben, Du musst es bei auto subdomain auswählen wie beliar beschrieben hat.



> @ Till: wäre es nicht logischer wenn von Haus aus ISPConfig 3 eine Fehlermeldung anzeigen würde? Bei ISPConfig 2 war es ja auch nicht so das beim aufruf einer nicht eingerichteten subdomain eine ganz andere domain und somit auch von einem ganz anderem kunden angezeigt wurde ?


Da ispconfig 3 ip und name based vhosts unterstützt geht das nicht so ohne weiteres.


----------



## SandMan (3. Aug. 2009)

ok, ich hatte versucht eine subdomain anzulegen mit *. 
aber ich muss ja unter Domains *. auswählen ^^

aber eins ist mir noch schleierhaft:

also von xxx.beispiel1.de wird nun ein Fehler angezeigt wenn es nicht existiert, was auch von mir gewollt ist.

Aber bei xxx.beispiel2.de wird trotz der Einstellung "*." folgende Meldung nun gezeigt:

Geteilte IP-Adresse

Theoretisch hätte er doch zu beispiel2.de weiterleiten müssen? Und bei beispiel1 genau das gleiche, da kommt jedoch nun ein 

FEHLER 403 - Unzulässig!

beides mit "*." nun umgestellt...


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2009)

Denk dran das es eine Minute dauert bis geänderte Einstellungen geschrieben werden. Sie also immer erst im Monitor nach ob die Änderung schon geschrieben wurde bevor Du testest.


----------



## SandMan (3. Aug. 2009)

ups ich habe mich zumindest mit beispiel1.de vertan, da leitet er beim aufrufen einer nicht existenten subdomain immer zu beispiel1.de weiter! Finde ich super!!

aber bei beispiel2.de macht er das nicht, da kommt die Meldung mit der geteilten IP

Mit den 60 Sekunden ist mir bewussst! Habe extra opera noch laufen und bin per Admin in ISPConfig angemeldet um die Warteschlange zu schauen


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2009)

Also, eine Meldung mit einer geteilten IP kann es auf einem ISPConfig 3 System garnicht geben. Das ist ISPConfig 2 spezifisch. Oder hast Du bei Dir ein ISPConfig 3 auf dem system installiert und da war vorher ispconfig 2 drauf ohne es zu formatieren?


----------



## SandMan (3. Aug. 2009)

es ist ein neuer Server, den hab ich seid letzter Woche, vorher hab ich ISPConfig auf dem alten Server eingesetzt, auf dem neuen jedoch wurde nur von mir ISPConfig 3 installiert!

was mich wundert ist auch das alte blaue design der Meldung!

Der alte Server läuft aber noch, evtl. wird die nicht existierende Subdomain von beispiel2.de noch vom alten Server wiedergegeben, obwohl beispiel2.de schon seid Donnerstag auf dem neuen Server liegt ?!?


----------



## beliar (4. Aug. 2009)

hi sandman,

kann es sein das der CNAME (*.beispiel2.de) noch auf den alten server zeigt im DNS? das könnte erklären warum die alte error-Seite angezeigt wird.


----------



## SandMan (4. Aug. 2009)

du hast recht, nachdem ich bei meinem Domain Provider nachgefragt habe meinte der nur "sry, bei einem Eintrag blieb die alte IP stehen..."

somit ist mein Problem gelöst! Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe!!!


----------

